# SHould i go for a PS3



## ubergeek (Sep 27, 2014)

Iam about to buy the PS3 from ebay 12GB
Sony Playstation 3 12GB Black Brand NEW Sealpack Console With 1 Year Warranty | eBay

i hear of the billion sale flipkart is going to conduct, should i wait for that or should i just go ahead and purchases this?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Waiting don't hurt. Try to get through the time if possible


----------



## ubergeek (Sep 27, 2014)

with coupons i can get for 15.2K seems to be very cheap, the lowest it has ever gone was 14K so iam kinda pondering


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

than go for it


----------



## rish1 (Sep 27, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> with coupons i can get for 15.2K seems to be very cheap, the lowest it has ever gone was 14K so iam kinda pondering



you can get it for same price on flipkart with 5 % off on mobile app
or from amazon if their sbi cashback is working.. wait for flipkart offer .. you can always buy it for 15 k price as ebay coupons never stop ..

the lowest it went was around 12k but that was around 2 years back when dollar was 52-55


----------



## ubergeek (Sep 28, 2014)

rish said:


> you can get it for same price on flipkart with 5 % off on mobile app
> or from amazon if their sbi cashback is working.. wait for flipkart offer .. you can always buy it for 15 k price as ebay coupons never stop ..
> 
> the lowest it went was around 12k but that was around 2 years back when dollar was 52-55



I checked the flipkart mobile app and the % off offer code is not getting applied to the PS3, EBAYTYROO1 is getting expired on sept 30. so i guess i'll wait


----------

